
Pentagon testing mass surveillance balloons across the US - jmsflknr
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/02/pentagon-balloons-surveillance-midwest
======
jddj
_“While improving efficiency, we still only successfully interdicted about six
percent of known drug movements [in 2018].”_

Huh, could it be that criminalisation of a market where a very significant
proportion of the population want to buy the product and there are
sophisticated, now multi-national businesses willing to sell that product
doesn't work?

Even after 30-40 years of trying, was the reason the war on drugs hasn't
worked _not enough balloons_?

Are the population sufficiently comfortable with their cognitive dissonance to
agree that despite their own behaviour in their youth, they're happy to lump
"Drugs!" alongside "Terrorists!" and "Pedophiles!" in their personal list of
reasons why they gave up their privacy so willingly?

------
seieste
> “Obviously, there are laws to protect people’s privacy and we are respectful
> of all those laws,” Hartman said. “We also understand the importance of
> operating in an ethical way as it relates to further protecting people’s
> privacy.”

They are tracking my car and thus my movement. If this is deployed 24/7, they
can recreate every location I visit.

How is this respecting my privacy?

~~~
awakeasleep
You're interpreting a reference to legal matters as colloquial speech.

------
sarcasmatwork
>Ryan Hartman said that World View had also completed a dozen surveillance
test missions for a customer it would not name, capturing data he would not
specify

Customer=FBI, NSA, CIA

------
kgwxd
"Pentagon conducting mass surveillance across the US using balloons"

FTFY. I'm sure they're not going to purge the data they collect.

